# Hypo mack snow x mack snow leopard gecko?



## Giddy (Aug 10, 2014)

Hey all new to the forum and new to breeding leopard geckos. Been reading up on morphs and percentages but can not find an answer to this pairing :
Hypo mack snow (female) x mack snow (male)
Hope someone can help with all the knowledge on here :2thumb:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Mack snow x Mack snow gives

1/4 Normals
1/4 Super Snow
1/2 Mack Snow

If you add hypo from one parent, then half of the offspring will also be hypo, and half of them will not be. You will have a small chance of producing Hypo Super Snow - but I don't think this looks any different visually to super snow.


----------



## Giddy (Aug 10, 2014)

Thank you very much for such a quick reply  one more question if you wouldn't mind, would the half of the hatchling that would be hypo have a duller coloration then their mother? I ask because have two hatchling already (3 weeks old) which have a very light orange on the back legs but otherwise look like baby mack snows
Thank you in advance :notworthy:


----------

